# Mississippi Offroad Adventure Park..



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

Mississippi Offroad Adventure Parks in Byram...
Anybody going July 20th-29th? Sucks that its the same weekend as Party at the Ponds but its closer for me and lets face it.. I really cant enjoy all of the "party" that the "pond" has to offer with the GF there..:flames: Dont tell her I said that... I've only been to M.O.R.A. once and really enjoyed it and have wanted to go back ever since. Only had a day to play last time but plan on staying the whole weekend this trip. Plenty of time to cookout, eat, DRINK, chill in the river, DRINK, play in the mud, DRINK, tear stuff up, fix it, DRINK... etc..

I met a couple guys and gals last trip and look forward to meeting a few more this trip..


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice place to ride we went for beach bash. Only complaint i had was the one day entry fee is high. U prolly alread no it bt the pond is extremely deep in sme places. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I really want to get over there & I'm free that weekend but... prolly wont have the extra $$ to make the trip. Got to go to the dentist monday for a cavity (first one ever in 30 years) and it's gonna hit me for about $300


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

NOBODY WANTS TO PLAY WITH MEEEE!!!!!








HA HA HA HA... This is the only pic I could find...


bigblack, I agree on the price but I guess they have to do what they can to keep the park up and running. I never got in the pond.. The previous owner sealed the belt case so Im a little skeptical about deep water until I reseal the case.. But thanks for the warning.. HA HA..

I HATE going to the dentist!! but I hate cavities too so... Dentist wins every time.. ha ha


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeap stear clear of the big pond. Its has a deep ditch cut all the way around the iner banks from the front side of the island baxk toward the baxk of the pond. Im talkn 10ft or so.

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm going! First ride with my OL2s on my 550 xp


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm planning on going that weekend. It's a fun place to ride for sure. Are you guys camping or just going to ride one day? I'm local, so I probably won't be camping. I do plan to ride all weekend, if the Brute don't let me down. 

To the Batcave!


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

Should be camping unless its unbarabley hot.. Really depends on if the GF goes or not. But I do plan on riding all weekend. Had a pretty good time night riding last time. Look me up when ya'll get there.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

wish i could make it but got another dang wedding! I swear why are all these people gettting married they just dont know yet I guess


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

What city is this park close too...

via my mobile tether w/ tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

118 Elton Road
Jackson, MS 39212


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

brute21 said:


> wish i could make it but got another dang wedding! I swear why are all these people gettting married they just dont know yet I guess


I hear ya man! I called a long time friend of mine and tried to get a ride together and he told me he was booked through august for weddings, baby showers, etc.. :34:

On the other hand.. Most of my buddies are backing out of this trip. "Its too hot, cant afford the gas, BLAH BLAH BLAH...


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks like a new place for me to try. Gonna have to get down there sometime.


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

look for me and my polaris


----------

